# Troy bilt Storm 2400 wire question



## 2rico1969 (1 mo ago)

I have been gifted a 2400 series and there is a white connector (unplugged) at starter motor spot. I have no idea what would be plugged into that. Any ideas what it could be for ?
Thanks in advance
Rick


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

accessories .....


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

Headlight?


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

2rico1969 said:


> I have been gifted a 2400 series and there is a white connector (unplugged) at starter motor spot. I have no idea what would be plugged into that. Any ideas what it could be for ?
> Thanks in advance
> Rick


Picture?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Accessories like lights or heated handgrips.


----------

